# sundays atving



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

wooweee burn dem tires!!!


Saw yer exhaust snork leaks too. If that's the HMF Swamp series, if you take off the end and run a ring or RTV around in a circle that put that cap back on it wont leak.


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

i dip it in the water but saved the snorkels form going under but i wrent under for a swim it did not stall ether


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


> wooweee burn dem tires!!!
> 
> 
> Saw yer exhaust snork leaks too.


It reminds me of the "gay spray" on the yamaha waverunners.... :greddy2: :bigok:


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

lol ya to funny


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Here is my 8 year old daughter on a 90cc A/C, I think I have created a monster...lol.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we have the manual for that 90


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Then I had to have some fun.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> we have the manual for that 90


Cool, thanks, I need the manual for that bike..


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

That 90cc A/C is a 2003 model. Picked it up for $800.00 with less than 20 hours on it....that little 90 will scoot with my big arse on it...lol...very good running little bike. The kids love it.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

heck yeah. i want a lil bike. fat man on a little bike!


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

:haha:


----------

